# Antibiotics



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pei* 
_QNS
1. Must we finish our antibotics?_

 
In short, YES!!!!
Not finishing your antibiotics basically makes the bug you had more resilient to the antibiotic, which means next time you have to take a stronger one and a stronger one...

Eventually, your system is open to develop MRSA (anyone in healthcare knows about MRSA) and that's REALLY not fun, and bloody expensive to fight.
My great aunt died from MRSA, and it was partially due to the fact that she would NEVER finish off what she was supposed to with the antibiotics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so yeah, finish 'em.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 3, 2006)

Agreed. Thank you for posting this, Shimmer. In addition, you should always take all medications as directed by your physician. If for some reason you feel you should stop, lower or increase your dose, be double sure to run it by your GP first. 

You would be amazed at the statistics for people who do not follow the directions of their GP when taking medications!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_QNS
1. Must we finish our antibotics?_

 
Very definitely, yes.  If you stop taking your antibiotics early there will probably be some residual infection which has yet to be wiped out.  There may not be any symptoms at such a low level of infection but the bugs left can flare up again and you're back to square one.

There's also a danger that by failing to complete a course of treatment with antibiotics it will promote the development of antibiotic resistant strains of that bacteria because it's the stronger ones that survived the original antibiotic dose the longest.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I think the MRSA business is a bit extreme.

The reason to finish a course of antibiotics, is because if you stop before youy finish, then the germ that cause the infection in the first place, can acquire immunity to that antibiotics, and be resistant to it.

That resistance can be acquired by the other germs in your system, whilst you are on treatment - because remember, we are always covered with germs.

If the germ causing your infection is a Staph aureaus, then it can acquire resistance. If you are in the hospital setting, where they use the heavy duty antibiotics, you can acquire MRSA - methicillin resistant Staph aureus, which means that you will need more heavy duty antibiotics, if you get an infection.

Having MRSA, does not mean that you have an infection though.

But yes, finish the course of antibiotics. Despite the side effects, they are prescribed for a reason.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2006)

thats scary. i used to never finish them. i always do, now, of course.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celesphine* 
_I think the MRSA business is a bit extreme._

 
Yes, a little but it can happen. Just as long as the person is aware.


----------

